#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  如果科技進步,可以動手術讓你成為獸人,你會?

## 流星守護者(星守)

如果在有生之年,科技已經進步
可以把你從一個人變成一個完全的獸人
從骨架到生理特徵(嗅覺靈敏.不能吃啥.夜行性.會飛.用鰓呼吸之類)
不考慮價格,你會去做手術嗎?(假設手術無風險)
（請把價格以外因素全考慮進去）

----------


## 傑諾

我覺得我會誒
父母的話,父親暫且不論(我是單親家庭),母親的話,如果我是帶著覺悟啊什麼的,他基本上我做什麼都不會反對
朋友的話,其實真正讓我在意的朋友不是很多,大部分僅僅是因為同班而形成的普通朋友,我在意的那些朋友,應該是不會因為這點而對我疏遠吧(人心難測)
愛人什麼的我還沒有,這個不討論
至於是什麼獸人...我就不說了XD

----------


## 風魔

嗯...
如果有這種手術的話，
我應該...會毫不猶豫去做吧
如果成功了，我會得到想要的生活
以及想要的環境。
至於原本的生活，
我毫不留戀，不在乎。
畢竟我的一些朋友，對於我想當個狼人
非常排斥。
如果將來，有同樣感覺之朋友，
我想，應該沒有人會後悔吧？
我不擅長說話，
但我覺得：
獸人，應該是我
能夠得到認同的
一個地方與身份吧。

----------


## Kemo熊

當然要做啊啊──
當獸人比當人類的優點多太多了(*´∀`)~♥
雖然可能會有其他的麻煩出現(洗毛麻煩之類的)
但是基本上如果是獸人而非獸的話，適應上應該沒什麼問題吧~

能變成熊的話就可以合理的賣萌了不是嗎((?
還有討厭的傢伙可以一掌搧下去(ﾟ皿ﾟﾒ)
只要沒有冬眠的問題就好了wwww

----------

